# What GCSE and A levels do i need???



## seals (Apr 3, 2005)

What GCSE's and A Levels do i need to get into a University which specialises in video editing or a film school. Do i need Art? Or Business studies? which would be more useful? please could someone who has been through this stage advise me. Thanks Rob


----------



## seals (Apr 3, 2005)

please could someone tell me soon??


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 4, 2005)

Are those some kind of UK college entrance tests? I've never heard of them....


----------



## seals (Apr 4, 2005)

yeh these are uk grades. What are the american ones??


----------



## Dr. Sativa (Apr 4, 2005)

The most common American test for getting into any college is the SAT's which only covers math and verbal skills. If the UK tests are anything like the SAT's, the grade you need will depend on the school you're applying to. There should be resources where you'd be able to find that out. Try the schools' websites or see if there's a comprehensive book that includes info on all the UK schools. The Princeton Review makes a book like that in the US, I'm sure there's something similar in the UK.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, what the Dr. said 

We have the SAT, but some schools will ask for three SATIIs (of your choice) which cover special subjects, and others will ask for ACT scores, and some want AP scores. It's nutty. I bet you can find a book, or site, or something that tells averages at the schools you're interested in.


----------



## oa_phaedra (Apr 4, 2005)

You would probably need at least 5 GCSEs including English A* to C grades, and 2-3 A-levels (A*-C) including English (or usually the BTEC equivalent is allowed).
Then again, some schools value experience more than qualifications, but it really does depend on the school.
Hope that helped...


----------



## seals (Apr 5, 2005)

Which subject would be more useful in film editing. Business studies or Art?? rob


----------



## oa_phaedra (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm assuming perhaps Art beacuse of the creative side of it, but I wouldn't know, I suppose it depends on the syllabus.

Is this for A-level or GCSE?


----------



## seals (Apr 5, 2005)

GCSE


----------



## Shookster (Apr 8, 2005)

It's really difficult to give general advice, as Unis have different requirements. They don't normally bother themselves with GCSEs as long as you have English, Maths and Science. Some people will tell you that the "better" Universities will have higher requirements (e.g. AAA, AAB) but you should visit and decide for yourself which is better. 

Also, some Unis are more interested in commitment and passion for the subject than previous experience, but experience would most likely act in your favour. I'd think that Art would win them over more than Business.


----------

